# UAE acquires 2 French spy satellites in $913 million deal



## CougarKing (25 Jul 2013)

Wouldn't some of these Gulf states use this on Israel as well? Or perhaps use it to aid the Syrian rebel faction of their choice?

link



> Security Industry
> *U.A.E. buys French spy satellites in $913M deal
> 
> The United Arab Emirates has bought two surveillance satellites from France that will give the region's Arab monarchies the capability of spying on Iran.*
> ...


----------

